# My Picture of Tiny



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I decided to draw a pic of the Tiny Yellow Submarine  It took me about 2 hours x]]


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

very beautiful! Very realistic!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you! ^-^


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh wow! That's awesome! The best I've seen actually! Neat, realistic, clean drawing! Love it!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazing work, he looks like he's going to swim off the betta! Love the colouring. May I ask what you used?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!! 
@Fenghuang- I used color pencils


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you know what brand?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I believe prismacolors.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. 

I never really warmed up to Prismacolors myself though. I know a lot of people prefer that brand, but I find the lead too soft for my liking.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

No problem  
I personally like the softness, because it the colors come off richer/bolder. x]


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

They have the best colours too. But I guess it's just not made for the way I draw. I use a heavy hand, press really firmly, and abuse colouring utensils in general. Soft lead crumbles on me. And then, there are the wax blooms that I haven't figured out how to blend out. They drive me crazy.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol; haha I love to do that to, but I try not to on my prismas x]


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I murder pens drawing one tribal piece. xD It's horrible how I go through my pens and pencils. Like chewing gum.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol; that's an interesting analogy x]


----------

